# I need a small pep talk



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm about to leave for town. Among other errands I will be withdrawing dd from her early childhood program to begin homeschooling.I am prepared with tons of enthusiasm, a wonderful sunny workspace and supplies that would make many teacher envious. One example, I found a treasure trove at a thrift store outlet. (at this free for all zoo) I found a retired teachers stash...2 to 3 dozen beautifully assembled folder activities. Colored, laminated and velcroed. I am having last minute cold feet and am feeling anxious.I know I am absolutely doing the right thing and have made a choice that is good and that we as a family are happy with.Yet, for some reason I am having that nagging feeling, like when you think you left your oven on or forgot to lock the door. I know with absolute certainty it's societal programming eroding away at my confidence. I really loathe the fact that it causes me so much upset to go against the conventional norm. We spend so much of our lives getting the idea that we NEED so many things and so much help drilled into our heads. I feel like I am walking out on a tightrope with no net.I whole heartedly want to look forward to, enjoy and roll around in this new adventure. It will consume 2 decades of my life and is the single most important gift I can give my children. This is epic, I am on the verge of a huge event.I'm nervous and am hoping some of you can share with similar experiences and advice.Thanks


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry for the run on paragraph. For some reason my back up computer posted funny?!?!?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You will never regret the relationship you will have with your children.
They will never regret the time and love you extended to them.

Drink in every moment you have with the children.....before you know it, they will be grown and in a very big, ugly world. 
Know for a fact that the time you spent building the relationship, teaching, training, correcting, and rebuking will give them the tools they need to make good, right, godly decisions.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

You can do it! You will know what your child needs, when they need it and the best way to present it. You will be able to make memories and experience things with your child everyday. I will not lie I have days I want to pull my hair out but when that happens we take a "sanity day" for mom and do something fun, field trip, work in the garden, anything to change the mood. Then the next day we are back to work and loving it.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Honestly, Kara has never been in any classroom other than Celebree pre-K. I have found these things out in my short three years (including kindergarten) of homeschooling:

1. I am not perfect. I miss days of homeschooling because I am too tired from my job at times. I have to acknowledge that I am not supermom. I also have to acknowledge that while I understand money and time, I have no recollection of how I learned these things and get frustrated that I cannot make these things easier for her to learn.

2. I am disorganized as all get out. I had to enroll in an actual curiculuum because I couldn't pull it all together in one neat package. I have settled on K12 online and STILL get aggravated and lost. (I chose the "buy the books and the programs and then you are on your own" option).

3. ANYTHING can be a field trip. ANYTHING. Hikes in the woods in the Spring, trips to museums and zoos, ANYTHING. How fun is THAT for a kid???

4. Likewise, anything can be Physical Education. Swimming, martial arts, gymnastics, even horse back riding. Again...how fun is THAT for a kid???

5. Get involved with a "pod" in your community. Invaluable support and advice.

6. I will most likely never change my mind about this unless something happens such as work schedule changes that I can no longer do it. I thank God my child doesn't have to go to school, be indoctrinated, be shot at, be bullied, learn about alternative lifestyles in kindergarten and so forth. And I get to pray in my school. 

You will love this. You will be great at it. ANd never hesitate to ask anything here, or at your church, or online in a support forum or in your pod. I have also discovered that there is NOTHING we go through that someone else hasn't already experienced. I find that Kara is so far ahead because I teach her the way she learns. And I can take as long as we need to learn those pesky money and time things, or I can choose to move past and revisit it later.

You will LOVE this!


----------



## EArevalo (Jan 29, 2013)

Making the decision to homeschool is the most rewarding and humbling decision your will ever make. Taking the first steps are terrifying. I remember when I first started, I kept thinking "if my kid ends up stupid...who can I blame but myself?" 
And it really is humbling when you have those rare moments that you have to look your child in the eye and answer their question with "I don't know." (Because those times will come). Then you realize that your children are okay with the fact that you don't know the answer to things and by taking the time to search for those answers for them, you are teaching them to self learn.
You are the one that gets to watch your children learn new things and discover new ideas every day. School will be as easy and carefree as you make it. If your children do better in the afternoon, save their studies for then. There's no rule that says they have to start at 8 am.
It is important though to make sure that they are getting interaction with other children. Our kids are really into sports, so several times a week they get to meet with other kids for that and that gives them the social interaction that they need in an environment that you are able to monitor.
The best part of homeschooling is that you will always cherish these years with your child and you will find that the relationship you have is so much stronger than it ws before.
Unfortunately, there will always be people that don't agree with your decision to homeschool. I have people in my own family that don't agree with our decision, but they still grudgingly admit that my son is incredibly smart and well adjusted. You just have to accept the praise for your efforts to do what YOU believe is right for your child and let the criticism bounce off.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

hintonlady said:


> I'm about to leave for town. Among other errands I will be withdrawing dd from her early childhood program to begin homeschooling.I am prepared with tons of enthusiasm, a wonderful sunny workspace and supplies that would make many teacher envious. One example, I found a treasure trove at a thrift store outlet. (at this free for all zoo) I found a retired teachers stash...2 to 3 dozen beautifully assembled folder activities. Colored, laminated and velcroed.


A 'small' word of caution. 
Don't get to wound up-excited about-freaked out about 'supplies'.
You can lose your shirt at a home school convention trying to "re-create the classroom" in your home.
Do not feel like you need to provide "school at home" to prove to doubting family members, that you indeed are educating YOUR children.

Once you discover your children's learning style, then you will know if all the whistles and bells are needed!
Breathe.
YOU are going to do fine.
You don't need to prove a thing.......to ANYONE.



> I am having last minute cold feet and am feeling anxious.I know I am absolutely doing the right thing and have made a choice that is good and that we as a family are happy with.Yet, for some reason I am having that nagging feeling, like when you think you left your oven on or forgot to lock the door. *I know with absolute certainty it's societal programming eroding away at my confidence.* I really loathe the fact that it causes me so much upset to go against the conventional norm. We spend so much of our lives getting the idea that we NEED so many things and so much help drilled into our heads. I feel like I am walking out on a tightrope with no net


Do not let doubt creep in.
You can do ALL things, through Christ who strengthens you.
DO NOT listen to the nay sayers.
Do not be around nay saysers.
Do not try to please, nay sayers.
You will never satisfy them.
Breath.
You can do this.
There is nothing on this earth that you love more than your children.
Do NOT let nay sayers steal your joy and love for your children, because that is what they are doing when they get you to doubt and second guess.



> I whole heartedly want to look forward to, enjoy and roll around in this new adventure. It will consume 2 decades of my life and is the single most important gift I can give my children. This is epic, I am on the verge of a huge event.I'm nervous and am hoping some of you can share with similar experiences and advice.Thanks


Breathe.
Don't look at 20 years, just focus on today.
It's all we have.
And we are not promised, tomorrow.
This is more than an adventure, it is a life-style.
And you are right........home schooling is a lot like pregnancy.
Their life depends on you, how you eat, what you breathe, etc.
NOW again, you are providing them with 'educational' nourishment.

Don't be nervous.
Don't be freaked out.
Relax. Breathe, and do not let the negative nanny's bring you down.:happy2:


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

You can do it and enjoy it. I was freaked out a bit at first. How was I going to be able to teach my children all they needed to know? Even public school teachers don't do that. They teach one grade. I finally figured that if I could, at a bare minimum, install a love of learning and the knowledge of HOW to learn, we'd be ok. If they have that, then anything that I miss they will be able to learn on their own when they need it. It took a load of stress off of me!

I also second don't get too caught up on the whole recreating 'school at home' thing. Homeschool can be different and still be ok. If the school at home is what works for you, awesome, but if it doesn't that's ok, too.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

At that age have fun. Read a lot to her and play a lot. Everything she needs to learn can be play colors numbers alphabet. Take your cue from her...


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

I bet she'll do great (and so will you!). Enthusiasm goes a LONG way 

Just make things FUN especially at this age! I love the close relationship I have with my daughters and dread the idea of ever having to put them in public school. 

Enjoy your time together!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooray for you! Public schools are a crap shoot.

Pulling our son out of school was tough for everyone at first. We gave it some time, not worrying about book learning at first. The time was to let him rediscover himself, and it was good. Now we have him enrolled in an internet home school. He has a teacher to check in with a couple times a week. Yesterday he aced two tests and was really excited.

Beyond his school studies, his personal interests have blossomed. It is one of the most important and rewarding decisions we have ever made. 

On the other hand, our daughter has done quite well in public school. She wants to be a teacher and is volunteering at the elementary in our town. She's a senior this year & planning on college this fall!

Hooray for you!


----------

